# Angels baby PICS



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her birth "story" is in her waiting thread but here's her little :kidblue: 
He was up and looking for ninny as soon as I had his thick cord clamped and snipped. And he found out that there are 2 taps :wink: 


He was born at 1:30 this morning on her day 145 or 146 and it took her quite a bit of work to get him out...was really thinking there was another but nope. He looks built like a pygmy with dainty little Nigerian legs :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Angels baby*

Very handsom!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Angels baby*

Aww, how sweet!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Angels baby*

Cutie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels baby*

OMG! He is a SCREAMER! Angel was getting her breakfast and I picked up the fat little guy and he screamed the whole time I was holding him :wink:

He has a very full belly so I know that Angels bitty udder is serving it's purpose....it's not firm as it was last night.
He's a very active little bear too....was up and looking for his first meal within a couple minutes of birth and now he's just bouncing all over like a cotton ball in the wind 

Just really surprised he didn't have a sibling....maybe thats why I had trouble feeling movement in her belly :whatgoat: she's too well padded and hid him very well :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Angels baby*

He's adorable!  Congrats! Sorry it was another boy though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Angels baby*

So sweet!  He looks just like his momma!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angels baby*

They are so funny...thinking "what the heck are you ...that is holding me"...."Scream at the top of my lungs...maybe mom will hear me" HeHe..
They catch on quickly though...LOL :laugh: SO... adorable....


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Angels baby*

He's a cutie-pie! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Angels baby*

Congrats on another little boy.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Angels baby*

Aww! He is cute! I am sure he will figure out soon enough that you aren't out there to hurt him. Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Angels baby*

He looks like a little polar bear in the first pic! Too cute...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels baby*

Got a few dry baby pics today...this little booger is as active as my 3 week old boys! And I'm looking for suggestions on names spinning off of the Polar Bear look!

Angel is a doting mama as always and just loves her baby!
Her first baby was a :kidred: , 2nd delivery was :kidblue: :kidblue: , 3rd was :kidred: :kidred: and now a :kidblue:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love the last pic!!!! sooo adorable!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just put a few name ideas on your facebook page that are eskimo. Nanook(polar bear) Sesi(snow) Pakakione who gets into eveything


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the adorable little guy! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love him...so adorably cute....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With Cathy's suggestions as far as names go...And since he does look like a little polar bear, his name is Nokie....short for Nanook. He had a blast outside in the sun today and wasn't shy about getting in with the 3 week old boys antics...didn't stray too far from mama though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...great name Liz.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

